# [xfce4-power-manager]parcage des tetes sur batteries

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un souci de parcage intempestifs  des têtes sur mon eeepc 1005HA en ~x86 depuis que j'ai substitué un environnement xfce4 à gnome

Auparavant aucun problème avec :

 gnome-power-manager, un hdparm lancé au démarrage avec -B 254 et un fichier dans /etc/pm/config.d/ qui contenaitt :

HOOK_BLACKLIST="harddrive"

Depuis que je suis sous xfce4,  mon eeepc ne "parc" pas du tout tant que je reste branché sur secteur (même après une mise en veille ou une hibernation)

En revanche dès que je suis sur batterie, on dirait qu'il se fout royalement de mes réglages, et parc toutes les 10 sec....

Pourtant quand j'execute hfparm - M  /dev/sda et que je suis sur batterie  il me dit que je suis bien en valeur acoustic 254...

On dirait que "quelque-chose" prend le pas sur mes réglages...

Quelqu'un aurait il une petite idée ?

Merci d'avance...

----------

## gglaboussole

Bon...j'ai un petit peu avancé dans mon problème !

J'ai édité /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/harddrive

pour modifier les options par défaut sur batterie :

```

# Default values on battery

DRIVE_SPINDOWN_VALUE_BAT="${DRIVE_SPINDOWN_VALUE_BAT:-6}"

DRIVE_WRITE_CACHE_BAT="${DRIVE_WRITE_CACHE_BAT:-0}" 

DRIVE_POWER_MGMT_BAT="${DRIVE_POWER_MGMT_BAT:-1}"

DRIVE_ACOUSTIC_MGMT_BAT="${DRIVE_ACOUSTIC_MGMT_BAT:-254}"

```

J'y ai mis les mêmes que sur AC et le problème est réglé...

Cependant ça va sauter à la prochaine mise à jour de pm-utils, à moins que je mette le fincier dans CONFIG_PROTECT

Le moyen propre de le faire serait de créer un fichier dans  /etc/pm/power.d/ car si je m'en réfère à man pm-powersave le fichier dans /etc/pm/power.d prend le pas sur celui de /usr/lib/pm-utils..  mais que dois je y mettre ?

Je dois seulement y redéfinir les values  *_BAT tel que je l'ai fait dans  /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/harddrive ou faut il que je duplique dans /etc/pm/power.d/  l'intégralité du fichier tel que je l'ai modifié ? Ou faut il s'y prendre encore autrement ?

Merci d'avance

----------

